# You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it though



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

(Before you go wagging your finger at me and telling me what I should and shouldnt be doing, I am familiar with ice enough to know what ice is safe to fish on and what shouldnt be and am prepared should something like this happen but I don't recommend it to anyone.)
Yesterday (12/11/12) at scofield my friend and I went to the dam arm to find ice that looked fishable. You could see someone had gone beforehand with a spade and checked the ice. I still used my ax to test anywhere I walked. I set up shop near the shore and my buddy about 50' from me in more clear ice and another buddy on the other side of us. After about 15 minutes he walked towards me and went in. I turned around and he was up to his arm pits over 18' of water. I was getting ready to lay down and crawl over to him but I waited to see what the ice would do after he was trying to get out himself. He was calm and put both hands on the edge of the ice and it held him enough to pull/push himself out. I had my ice spikes ready for him if needed as well. He was in for no more than 15 seconds. If it looked like he was not getting out, I was ready to assist, rope/spikes. 
Here is the hole he went through.
[attachment=0:2ft3yeuq]IMG_7977.jpg[/attachment:2ft3yeuq]
It was a great learning experience to see what can happen in certain ice conditions and this would be my suggestion, don't. Ice was 4 where I was and 3 where he was but in between us was obviously less than 2.
Give it another week. Rest of lake was still wide open.
It's getting closer!!!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Glad your buddy got out OK. I was thinking of going up there today, but didn't. Looks like the choice was wise. Thanks for the update.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Glad he's ok. You guys are crazy. Even being prepared it won't take much for this to end differently. No fish in the world is worth it. Neither are bragging rights.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

And that is precisely why I wait until there is good solid ice under my feet. There is still enough open water out there that if you want to fish you can fish. There is no fish out there that is worth a dunking.

Glad that your buddy is OK.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Not worth risking your life over a 12" bow


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*



swbuckmaster said:


> Not worth risking your life over a 12" bow


Don't you mean chub?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Good to see that it ended well.
Panic is the thing that kills people.
Good to see that you all kept cool heads. [no pun intended]


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Everybody that gets on the harddeck absolutely should watch this video, it is invaluable for what to do if you break through.

Click this link: http://www.yukonman.com/cold_water.asp

Scroll down slightly to "Ice Water Immersion" and press play.

-DallanC


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*



martymcfly73 said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> > Not worth risking your life over a 12" bow
> ...


Them too.

To me the bows and cuts to me may as well be chubs.

I'm in the big fish or fish over 10 pounds. So I'd rather catch a carp Catfish, laketrout, or musky ect then any of the edible bait fish utah stocks.

You wont see me going out on thin ice for any fish. I fell in when i was a teenager and almost froze.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

That'll happen!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*



swbuckmaster said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > swbuckmaster said:
> ...


I went through in HS hunting ducks. Cold, windy day in Jan on Utah Lake. Almost didn't make it to the truck. Since then I'm extra cautious. There ain't nothing worth that.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

I saw your buddy go through from a distance. Although from a few hundred yards away I thought he just slipped and fell on the ice. It's a good thing he got out so fast. I ran into him today. He seemed to be doing great.


----------



## CBR (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Thanks for scaring the piss out of my group who was going with me this Saturday. Now I am solo and screwed! LOL


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Question is, did your buddy sit it out and keep fishing afterwards or did you go home?


----------



## FISHAMANIAC (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: You can get out if you fall in. I wouldnt suggest it tho*

Im the one who punched the holes with a chippin bar last saturday ! The ice was clear and stable in the morning but by noonish the wind was rippin it to shreds and the snow was slowly covering up the visible bad spots ! Glad your pal got out ok ! I think I will wait a min to go back down there lol :|


----------

